# Agent in germany



## Cherry

Hi dears,

does anyone know of a good agent for australia in germany?


----------



## Dolly

Hi Cherry,

I've answered this in your 'pls help' thread. Your agent doesn't necessarily have to be in Germany. We lived in England but our agent was in NSW.

When looking for any agent, always make sure they are MIA/MARA registered.

If you did want to use a German agent, fingers crossed someone can give you some info.

Dolly


----------



## KassandraCarissa

One of my friend also looking for..Any Good agent


----------



## Hessi

Cherry said:


> Hi dears,
> 
> does anyone know of a good agent for australia in germany?


Try to google AVIN. they are located in OZ and i have heard amazing stories (in another forum). I am considering going with them in a few years too.


----------



## Cherry

*thanks Hessi*



Hessi said:


> Try to google AVIN. they are located in OZ and i have heard amazing stories (in another forum). I am considering going with them in a few years too.


Thanks Hessi for the info. i will for sure check on them. Just a question, I read in some of the forums that the first interview is normally free, but I tried some agencies but they want first payment for them to look up our assessment results if they qualify or not. Is that right?


----------



## Hessi

Hey Cherry,

no worries, I'm glad I could help you out.

AS far as I know, the first consultation is for free! I would send out queries to a few more and see if you can find an agency that gives you the free consultation. ( i think AVIN's service (first assessment) is free, but don't take my word for it)

however, depending on how rushed you are getting DU, all the information you are seeking is out there! maybe search a little bit more and you may find what you are looking for on the DIAC webpage and in some other forums <snip>

hang loose

anyways, good luck!


----------

